# Multi-Gaming-Community



## relgeitz (14. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie in diesem Thread angesprochen, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Multi-Gaming-Community, keinen Clan. Berufsbedingt bin ich mittlerweile nämlich nur noch Gelegenheitsspieler, spiele aber nicht gerne alleine. Da ich in eine neue Stadt gezogen bin, das schöne Wien, fällt es mir auch irgendwie an "realen" Mitspielern. 

Ich stell die Frage hier nochmal, wohl der PCGHX-Clan Bereich nicht so gut besucht ist und vielleicht kennt hier jemand ja noch andere Communities auf Steam, Origin, TS oder sonst wo 

Ich suche eine Community, bei der man sich auf den TS schmeißt und gleich mal Leute hat mit denen man einigermaßen regelmäßig zockt und quatschen kann - etwas erwachsener darf die Community auch ruhig sein. 

*Ich spiele relative unterschiedliche Games:*

BF3/BF4
Call of Duty Ghosts
Minecraft/Tekkit lite
Arma 3 (hauptsächlich Altis Life)
Left4Dead 1/2
Team Fortress 2
Diablo 3


----------



## Shona (14. November 2014)

Leider darf man hier keine andere Communities/Clans oder sonst was nenen, wenn es nicht PCGHX-Clan heisst.

*4.4 Werbung* 


Werbung für Spiele-Clans bzw. Spiele-Clan-Seiten  (Ausnahme PCGHX-Clan). Ebenso gilt dies für eigen- oder fremdbetriebene  Server, soweit kommerzielle Interessen dahinter stehen.
Zwar gibt es den unterpunkt "Eigenwerbung: Wer seine eigene Webseite (auch Seiten in sozialen  Netzwerken) präsentieren möchte, hat diese ausschließlich im Profil  einzutragen." aber wir man in meinem Profil sieht wurde meine URL von einem Admin/Moderator entfernt



Somit wird es hier schwer sein das dir einer eine Seite sagt oder dir weiter hilft.
Der komische PCGHX-Clan hat mitlerweile eine eigene Seite weshalb dieser Bereich hier im Forum auch gar nicht mehr genutzt wird...Google kann dir da weiter helfen


----------

